
Ask HN: Template for SaaS service agreement? - wolfteets
Could someone recommend a template or generator for a SaaS service agreement?<p>I have a customer asking for a contract for my business&#x27;s monthly subscription service and curious what others have done in similar situations.
======
brandonlipman
Go take a look at the SaaS agreement by YC. It’s a really solid starting
point.
[https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/](https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/)

